# Milking chickens!!!



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Came across this video today. Am not sure if its gone around yet so thought I would post it... "I learned something new today" the dude says! lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1070504386329824


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

oh wow. lol.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh boy. Lmao


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A former co-worker's wife did not know where eggs actually came from. When he bought some from me, a couple had a stain on them. ( they were clean, I'd wiped the mud off one little area on two eggs). She asked what the stain was. I said " oh, probably mud or poop" . Wrong answer! She then asked how the eggs get out. She flipped out when I told her, will not eat eggs because they come out of a chicken's rear! 

The town isn't a big city. Farms are minutes away. She had to know where eggs came from! No one is that goofy, are they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too funny and so wrong, LOL. :doh::laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh brother....that's sad


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow.... I'm wondering just how many people went to go look at their chickens for their udder....


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Then there are the anti-hunting meat-eaters....

http://wafflesatnoon.com/to-all-you-hunters-newspaper-clipping/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aprilszoo said:


> Then there are the anti-hunting meat-eaters....
> 
> http://wafflesatnoon.com/to-all-you-hunters-newspaper-clipping/


:shock: :shock: ....... :ROFL:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aprilszoo said:


> Then there are the anti-hunting meat-eaters....
> 
> http://wafflesatnoon.com/to-all-you-hunters-newspaper-clipping/


Oh wow...! Hoping it was a joke, but um you never know these days.....


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

For a follow up, someone should make a video about milking pigeons.
Because, after all, pigeon milk is REAL!


----------

